# RX10 IV at full zoom, macro, handheld



## phlash46 (Apr 14, 2019)

Pictures of Spring starting


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 10, 2019)

Hmm, that RX10 is not bad for a 25x zoom bridge camera ... how is it on the long end?


----------



## phlash46 (Jun 11, 2019)

These are all at or near 600mm and from 30 to 200 feet.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 11, 2019)

Powerful zoom on that thing


----------



## phlash46 (Jun 11, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Powerful zoom on that thing



It's a beast of a zoom!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 11, 2019)

My ex-wife Has a canon point and shoot with a similarly long zoom.It is really interesting to have such power in a very small camera.


----------

